# Concrete form???



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago those guys on DIY's Rock Solid were building a concrete vanity. While looking up the show for you I stumbled on a couple of other links for concrete tables, countertops, etc.

Enjoy!


http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_droc/episode/0,2499,DIY_21539_41963,00.html

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_droc/episode/0,2499,DIY_21539_37348,00.html

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hk_cabinets_counters/article/0,2037,DIY_13942_2276352,00.html


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

Masonite & Melamine it is................. Just need to make a Circle cutting Jig for the router.................


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.concreteexchange.com/
http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/countertops/

You may find some more info in these as well :wink:


----------



## 6stringmason (Nov 25, 2006)

Depending how nice you want the edge you can do a few different things.

One is cut your circles out of a 4x8x1.5 piece of insulation board you buy at big box store for $14. Then taking packing tape and tape off the edges you cut so its nice and smooth. THen lay the insulation board on some melamine and pour. You'll have to silicone the insulation board down of course so it doesnt move.


The second someone mentioned already. Use masonite and melamine. That type of forming might be a bit advanced for a DIY'er though.

Third is hire a pro 

Good luck... keep us updated!


----------

